# Snapping Turtle, ideas?



## Mr. A

I have a friend with a huge snapping turtle he wants gone. He asked me to help and I agreed to get rid of it should we cross paths.

What he did not tell me was the size of this dinosaur! I'd bet my next paycheck it's shell is north of 22" side to side. I have zero experience with turtles this big so I was hoping someone here would have some ideas that may work better than mine.

I've never set a limbline in my life, so if they aren't as simple as they seem please per me know.

Also, I was wondering if setting a jug line might be better? I'm not worried about the turtle as much as once I hook it I want to be able to get him out of the cover and out of the water. 

All ideas are welcome. I will post any results.

Mr. A


----------



## Shortdrift

Turtle season is closed at this time.


----------



## nooffseason

Does the closed season apply to private residence ponds?

That turtle doesn't happen to be white does it? You had to know that question was coming.

We used to catch them when we were kids. Just catch a bluegill, or a couple. Throw them on a large hook, or you can simply tie them on a long stringer without a hook. Throw that thing out in the middle of the pond, wait an hour, and then pull it in. Even if you don't use a hook most of those snappers would hold on for the whole ride in and we'd grab them when they hit shore.


----------



## Mr. A

I am not grabbing this thing unless I shoot it a couple times! It's head and neck are the size of my forearm and fist!. The only reason I was asking is because it is not likely that I will be able to stay and wait on him to get hooked.

However, I have a couple good ideas and will report the results should I have any.

Oh, and NO, it is not white. LOL, but YES, I was waiting on that to be posted.

Mr. A


----------



## afellure12

I have actually quite a bit of experience turtle catching. My father and I harvest and eat em' every year. Generally speaking limb lining is ideal. I also have a few turtle hoop traps that we use some times. I'd be more than happy to come along for the ride if ya want someone with you when tangling with a snapper that big. Also, if you are quick it's easy enough to grab them by the tail. If you are worried about hurting it you can then also support it from the center of its bottom shell. Might get a tad scratched though.


----------



## MIGHTY

I've caught a few big ones while catfishing in creeks. Caught one on a live bluegill, one on a creek chub, and one of my buddies caught one on chicken liver in his pond. I assume the one you speak of is in a pond? When I caught mine in the creeks, I was deep into some sunken concrete slabs and log jams so if there's cover around like you mentioned, that might be a good place start. The ones I've caught felt like snags. It seemed like the whole time id was reeling in, I could feel them sinking their claws into the bottom and I could feel every step they took. If you try to get that big boy on rod and reel I'd use a fairly heavy duty set up. Good luck


----------



## Core_d

Call the turtle man hell do it for a rhubarb pie.


----------



## SlabSlayR

I always caught them out of ponds with jug lines. Just get some raw chicken and bait it up on a large circle hook and toss them out in the pond and come back the next day and check them. Ponds are easy due to the size of them.


----------



## SlabSlayR

Mr. A said:


> I have a friend with a huge snapping turtle he wants gone. He asked me to help and I agreed to get rid of it should we cross paths.
> 
> What he did not tell me was the size of this dinosaur! I'd bet my next paycheck it's shell is north of 22" side to side. I have zero experience with turtles this big so I was hoping someone here would have some ideas that may work better than mine.
> 
> I've never set a limbline in my life, so if they aren't as simple as they seem please per me know.
> 
> Also, I was wondering if setting a jug line might be better? I'm not worried about the turtle as much as once I hook it I want to be able to get him out of the cover and out of the water.
> 
> All ideas are welcome. I will post any results.
> 
> Mr. A


If you need help get ahold of me, I know we live close to each other and I already have the jugs made up.


----------



## JohnPD

.22 long rifle when he pops his head out of the water works for me.


----------



## Shortdrift

JohnPD said:


> .22 long rifle when he pops his head out of the water works for me.[/QUOTE
> 
> That 22 round will skip right off the water if you miss. Just might get something or someone else.


----------



## afellure12

I wouldn't jug. I've had some big enough (and thus one sounds pretty big) that they can just simply pull the jug under with ease.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

You can use jugs,but I always get some heavy line and anchor to a root or tree on bank.Use enough line to allow jug to still float freely but just grab long line and pull in to check/retrieve turtle.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

I set up a limb line the other night. Unfortunately, I have crap getting in the way of my fishing, and turtle hunting as it were. I have only been able to check it at night. I keep catching these:










Dang catfish, wish they'd stayvaway from this one bait! LOL! The rod is for catching bait and to give me a general idea what size the fish are. Every time I check the line that is what I have on. I swear they are smiling at me with a hook hanging out of their mouth and a giant gill or rock bass in their bellies!

I am switching to jugs. Wish I could take someone with me to help out but it's a private place and I don't have permission for anyone else, have to respect the owners wishes. Thanks for the offers though.

I'll update as things progress. I hope to catch that turtle and post the pic because I'd like to see what everyone has to say about it. 

Mr. A


----------



## JohnPD

Shortdrift said:


> JohnPD said:
> 
> 
> 
> .22 long rifle when he pops his head out of the water works for me.[/QUOTE
> 
> That 22 round will skip right off the water if you miss. Just might get something or someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> I never miss, Ex military and expert marksman
Click to expand...


----------



## krustymc223

. . . Not legal to shoot turtles with gun or crossbow, especially out of of season ! ! . . .


----------



## Mr. A

This dang turtle and I are becoming bitter adversaries. Set a couple more bank lines and keep getting catfish!

















Last night I set out a couple jug lines. (Thanks to turtlehunter for the advice!) While fishing for bait I did land a couple little bass that were fun on the UL gear!










Mr. A


----------



## eyes_on

use a turtle net....

works well


----------



## 33highland

use your jugs or limb lines, whichever just leave your bait on top of something floating like a piece of firewood. the turtle will still sniff it out and the fish will never know its there. that should be simple enough....


----------



## jimcafc

This....


Core_d said:


> Call the turtle man hell do it for a rhubarb pie.






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler

> I never miss, Ex military and expert marksman



Okee-dokee.

Just don't shoot anywhere near me.
Or anyone else. . .


----------



## catdaddy216

Dis you ever catch the beast


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A

I caught two of them but the big one seems to have vanished? The two I got were much smaller, 1 about 5# and 1 a little bigger. No where near the size of that big one though. 

I still don't understand where he went. It's a good sized body of water but I was hoping he would stay more or less in the same area as the cover I found him in; it's unique because there is nothing else like theat area anywhere else at the lake.

Still hunting, just unable to put as much effort into it as of late....


----------



## gph19

Still vanished or did it reappear?


----------



## Mr. A

Gone! Nobody has seen it since. Maybe someone else got it, but it hasn't shown up yet...


----------



## demodave216

he's probably a regular reader of OGF, knew you were gunning for him, so he slipped out of town


----------



## nicklesman

Was the turtle white?


----------



## Mr. A

Ha ha, nope, not this one!


----------



## austie

Dude ive been a member for years and that is the best tip ive ever heard


----------

